# iMac as your television



## pf03ho (Dec 27, 2007)

Here's another question for the Apple professionals here.

Is it possible to use the 24" iMac as my primary bedroom TV? So, that would require cable tv viewage, satellite tv viewage, and hooking up a wii, ps3 and 360 at various times.

Is this possible? If so, what? And how would I go about doing this.

Further, have anyone removed the Screen from the stand and put in on the wall? Is it advisable? Is easy to take down at any moment and put back on the stand, or do you just compute when its on the wall?


----------



## broken_g3 (Jun 27, 2008)

I think the only way to do that is to install a PCI Coaxial cable port. On that note, have fun expanding the iMac. As far as I know, this cannot be done.


----------



## Grendel (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't own an actual TV. So I use my 24" iMac as my 'TV'
I have a Hauppage USB TV tuner which I use to watch over the air (Antenna) TV channels. We receive 5 channels fairly well.

And of course you can use the iMac for all your DVD and digital media. Front Row works pretty well for this.

Gren.


----------



## Zoiks (Sep 5, 2005)

broken_g3 said:


> As far as I know, this cannot be done.



But if it could be done (particularly using the iMac as a display for an xbox 360 [component, not HDMI] in High Def), I would also be VERY interested!

Cheers!


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Like this:

Elgato EyeTV International


You cannot avoid paying a subscription for cable or satellite if you want that. As far as I know the closest thing to free live internet tv is Livestation which is highly limited. I only use it for BBC WORLD NEWS when I am traveling in aeroports.

But YES it is possible!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I watch tv on my MacBook Pro way more frequently than I do on an actual tv. I use a Slinbox which allows me to watch anywhere within my wifi range. It's just fine on my 15.5" screen and on an external 19". I have not tried on a larger setup. In a fixed location setup you would be better served by one of the many PVR type USB boxes.

Good luck.


----------



## broken_g3 (Jun 27, 2008)

Grendel said:


> I don't own an actual TV. So I use my 24" iMac as my 'TV'
> I have a Hauppage USB TV tuner which I use to watch over the air (Antenna) TV channels. We receive 5 channels fairly well.
> 
> And of course you can use the iMac for all your DVD and digital media. Front Row works pretty well for this.
> ...


True, I forgot about USB tuners.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

*Very Possible*

Currently I have an Elgato Hybrid Tv connected to my 24" iMac. Its a small USB stick, with the USB part on one end and a coax input on the other. Having used several ATI All In Wonder video cards on my previous PC's I can attest to the fact that the Elgato Hybrid TV works like a charm.

We have cable and without the cable box, I get all the usual stuff from 2 to 70 something. I have even connected the cable box and that of course gets me all the channels I normally get with the cable box ( up to 900 or whatever).

What I really love about this little wonder is that I can record anything, on the fly or pre select the channel and time and voila. It's basically my PVR, but with benefits: built in software for video editing (I can take out all the commercials that I want in about 3 min for an hour long episode and shrink it down to a reasonable 43 min). Video compression: you can convert the video content into whatever format you want (iPod touch/iPhone is what I usually use, mind u this does take a little longer...about 5 min or so for that 43min episode).

A cool thing that I recently discovered is that I can enable Wifi on this thing. I can watch the shows on my iPhone or my wife's Touch wirelessly (I do not use this feature all that much as I prefer to edit out the commercials first and then just sync with my iPhone). The only benefit to this is that I don't have to actually use any space on my iPhone to store the show.

It can be set up to automatically add any recording to itunes right away for those who have apple tv (but again that does not take out commercials).

My wife just got a Wii a few weeks ago and I was able to connect it to my iMac via the included component adapter for the Hybrid tv usb stick. It's actually pretty cool . I imagine you could connect any other game console as long as it has a component out .

There are only 2 things I would consider a negative. 
1. It's video, as in synonymous with eating GB's for breakfast. An hour episode takes up about 3.3 GB (mind you taking out commercials also takes out about 25% of wasted hard drive space). 
2. No tv guide that is connected to the software, where you can select the show you want to record (this is the only thing that the ATI AIW cards had on the Elgato).
Maybe there is a 3rd, that being video quality. This is not HD video quality. I would say its closer to really good vcr quality. For those who don't know what a vcr is, it's like a dvd, only a little worse. But it's not a bad watch at all, it looks awesome on a smaller device like the iPod or iPhone.

Over all its been the best add on purchase for my iMac (and btw, I am in no way affiliated with Elgato, nor is my dog cousins with their dog or anything of the sort). I am just really impressed with it.

Let me know if you have any specific questions.

Mark


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

I second the EyeTV Hybrid (20" 2.66 iMac-April 2008 model) I use the iMac as my bedroom TV, and it works a treat.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Gerbill said:


> I second the EyeTV Hybrid (20" 2.66 iMac-April 2008 model) I use the iMac as my bedroom TV, and it works a treat.


I don't consider the bedroom a good place to watch TV if you get my drift.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

*Bedroom?*

Hey my bedroom has nuthin' but candles, a warm bed and my wife....hey speaking of which....


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

chas_m said:


> I don't consider the bedroom a good place to watch TV if you get my drift.


All depends what yer watchin'.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

chas_m said:


> I don't consider the bedroom a good place to watch TV if you get my drift.


Ah, you young folks...


----------



## Gabbadude (Nov 17, 2005)

Gerbill said:


> I second the EyeTV Hybrid (20" 2.66 iMac-April 2008 model) I use the iMac as my bedroom TV, and it works a treat.


Do you have any good online retailers to suggest? I'm interested


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Gabbadude said:


> Do you have any good online retailers to suggest? I'm interested


i second your question, i am also interested


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

ElGato eyeTV hybrid - Two-in-One TV for your... (10020415R) at OWC

Here's where I got mine, except this one seems to come with a different breakout cable that includes S-video. I also suggest you max out your RAM, if you haven't already. Check out their ram section while your there, depending on which Mac you have, they run about $70 for a 4GB matched set.

Only thing about ordering from OWC is that they're in the States, so there is some duty to be paid (which I think works out to be the taxes plus a $5 service fee). I don't know of any local shops that sell it.

Mark


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

I bought my Hybrid from Simply Computing in Langley BC. I'm sure you can find a local dealer in your area. You could try finding a dealer through Elgato. It shouldn't be necessary to cross borders, always an expensive pain in the butt.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

yea a canadian dealer for elgato products would certainly be preferred


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

greensuperman32 said:


> yea a canadian dealer for elgato products would certainly be preferred


Try:

Resellers & Dealers


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey I prefer to shop locally too but make sure you do the math. One of the Canadian dealers has it listed for $199 :yikes: and Apple Canada itself is showing it for $149. OWC is $68, but hey, it's your money!


----------



## mariaellaine (Aug 21, 2006)

Elgato is brilliant. I highly recommend it!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I've seen the Elgato EyeTV Hybrid at the Apple Store, WestWorld, and London Drugs.


----------



## hostchecker (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm going to have to try this


----------



## theLane (Oct 23, 2008)

I am wanting to try this too. I have a question thou... is there a version with the encoder built-in rather than using your CPU? If so, which one is it?

Also, is there a dual tuner version? If not, what happens if you plug two in to the Mac, can I watch one channel and record another?

Thanks in advance,
Lane


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

FYI, Elgato now has a beta version with Canadian program listings. See their support forums.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

theLane said:


> I am wanting to try this too. I have a question thou... is there a version with the encoder built-in rather than using your CPU? If so, which one is it?
> 
> Also, is there a dual tuner version? If not, what happens if you plug two in to the Mac, can I watch one channel and record another?
> 
> ...


The 250 model has a built in processor - better if you want to record. If you are just watching the Hybrid is OK (it will record but uses the CPU). Dual tuners I don't know.

I had an EyeTV ATI Wonder USB2 (uses CPU) before I got my 250 and to my eye the re-recordings of VHSs that I made with the dedicated processor (EyeTV 250) are very slightly better.


----------



## theLane (Oct 23, 2008)

hayesk said:


> FYI, Elgato now has a beta version with Canadian program listings. See their support forums.


yep, that's why I am re-visiting the idea - thanks. If it works on my mac as a replacement for my POS windows vista media center, I am going to take the cover off the top of it, fill it with firewood and enjoy a beer while the POS burns. Maybe refill it every now and then with wood.

Thanks for the help people,
Lane


----------

